# Munuscong River?



## ReedFischer (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone fish the Munuscong River? Know whats in it? I was thinking of going and just casting off shore to see what I can get.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Spring is best...don't expect great fish though...you never know what you'll get closer to the mouth.


----------

